# Spain to UK international telephone calling cards - Any recommendations?



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, this isnt a particularly serious problem but I was 2wondering if anyone had a recommendations for Spain to UK international calling cards. We´ve been using Jazztel but it drives me crazy that any remaining value on the "e-card" is invalidates after a month, or a period of non-use. 

Also I find that there is almost always a long delay on the line. I´m no expert on the technicalities of how international calling cards work and it may be that this is unavoidable but I used them regularly a few years ago whilst working in the US and don´t recall having this problem.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

geedoubleyou said:


> Ok, this isnt a particularly serious problem but I was 2wondering if anyone had a recommendations for Spain to UK international calling cards. We´ve been using Jazztel but it drives me crazy that any remaining value on the "e-card" is invalidates after a month, or a period of non-use.
> 
> Also I find that there is almost always a long delay on the line. I´m no expert on the technicalities of how international calling cards work and it may be that this is unavoidable but I used them regularly a few years ago whilst working in the US and don´t recall having this problem.


You might consider using a VOIP provider if you receive a lot of calls from the UK.

I use VoIP Services (Business VoIP & Fax to Email) - Soho66 and my clients and friends call me using their inclusive or contract minutes. It's pretty cheap to call them as well.

Some of the mobile operators do cheap international call as well ie Hits movil.


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

xgarb said:


> You might consider using a VOIP provider if you receive a lot of calls from the UK.
> 
> I use VoIP Services (Business VoIP & Fax to Email) - Soho66 and my clients and friends call me using their inclusive or contract minutes. It's pretty cheap to call them as well.
> 
> Some of the mobile operators do cheap international call as well ie Hits movil.


Thanks for the reply. I´ll check it out.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are signed up with a company called Broadband for Spain (BB4S) but I doubt they are available where you are. We get unlimited free calls to landlines throughout the world with their system.


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

I use Talk Abroad International - National Geographic

International SIM Card by National Geographic with Voice & Data Service | Cellular Abroad

The number they give you is based in the UK - never had any issues with the service. 

Note: you don't get charged if someone calls you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We always use Skype - it costs centimos to call anyone not on Skype BUT if they are *also* on Skype - the calls are FREEEE and there are no delays and you can also send SMS


----------

